# MGF



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Has anyone heard/used or know anything about Mechano Growth Factor, here's the write up from one of the Research sites:

MGF: a local growth factor or a local tissue repair factor. Combining physiological and molecular biology methods have indicated how a factor expressed by stressed muscle induces local muscle fiber repair and adaptation.

Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) is derived from the insulin-like growth factor (IGF-I), but its sequence differs from the systemic IGF-I produced by the liver. MGF is expressed by mechanically overloaded muscle and is involved in tissue repair and adaptation. It is expressed as a pulse following muscle damage and is apparently involved in the activation of muscle satellite (stem) cells. These donate nuclei to the muscle fibers that are required for repair and for the hypertrophy processes which may have similar regulatory mechanisms.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

People I know who have used it have been unimpressed.

The pegMGF is supposed to be much better, but I have used neither.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Going to be giving MGF a good testing in the new year..

PB


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im on it now and im fairly happy with results but its no wonder drug.

Arms are def bigger but tbh they lok the same as when im using igf.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

robdog said:


> Im on it now and im fairly happy with results but its no wonder drug.
> 
> Arms are def bigger but tbh they lok the same as when im using igf.


I've heard it best run alongside IGF...

Which is what i'm planning on doing.

PB


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you take MGF by itself and get good results or do you must stack it with something?


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

PEG-MGF is better than MGF , and More expensive


----------

